# X-Bolt Thoughts?



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I picked up a new Browning X-Bolt Hunter and before we shoot it I was hoping for some feedback. Pretty gun, seems to handle nice and is well balanced. Anyone have experience and an opinion about this model? In general, what kind of accuracy should we hope for?


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I have on in 7mm. I love it. I love the short throw of the bolt. The recoil is very manageable as well. As for out groups. I reload and I get 1/2" groups at 100 yards all day long.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an older X-bolt Stalker in 300 Win Mag. It's fine. I like the short throw bolt, the safety, and the recoil pad. It's not as accurate as my out-of-the-box 700s but I haven't spent a lot of time tuning it up or working up the best loads for it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bought my son an X Bolt Micro Midas, that I ended up shooting an antelope with. Same as Goob...nice rifle...like the short throw.... just haven't found the "right" load yet. It's a 7mm-08 and we were shooting 120's. Going to see if it likes 140's better.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I've never owned one but have held a few and they are indeed a fine machine. In talking to friends, it sounds like out of box accuracy is right on par with the better factory offerings.....which is really, really good. I would be willing to bet that this rifle will shoot sub MOA with relative ease. If you did what I think you did, and bought a 280 it will undoubtedly shoot even better.------SS


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the input! I need to pick up mounts and we will give it a try. It was an unexpected purchase so I didn't research much before, just after. ha. Son earned his eagle so I thought I'd reward his efforts. 

SS-- Ah man, obviously I am predictable. You know me too well! Makes it easy to share shells, but I guess I need to start reloading.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've got two of them: a 25-06 and 223. Both of them shoot very well and I'm sure yours will as well.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have the two tone Maple/Black and SS version in 7mm and it shoots great. MY handloads are shooting 160gr Partitions and Accubonds into very nice 100yd. groups.

I have an extra set of Leupold Dovetail bases in SS if you need some. (I ended up with two sets due to a purchasing error)


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like you've got a shooter Packout. Congrats to your boy on getting his Eagle award!

Now let's see some photos and a range report!


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

Although I don't have an Xbolt, I do own an A bolt which is a pretty similar model. Like others have said, I like the short bolt throw, the tang safety, the palm swell on the stock. I believe the Xbolt is an improvement on the safety, in that by pushing a button on the bolt you can operate the bolt while the gun is on safety. The bolt on an A bolt can't be operated with the safety on. Both the xbolt and Abolt have the recoil lug glass bedded. The Xbolt also has the tang glassed (A bolt doesn't). My A bolt shoots factory loads in about an inch at 100 (MOA), and with my hand loads, I have gotten that down to 0.67 of an inch at 100 with barnes bullets. My newest load (Hornady GMX) shot an overlapping clover leaf 3 shot group last time I shot it, but I haven't shot that load enough to know if it can do that consistently. The more I look closely at other factory rifles, the more I appreciate the Brownings, and prefer them over most of the other factory rifles out there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> SS-- Ah man, obviously I am predictable. You know me too well! Makes it easy to share shells, but I guess I need to start reloading.


For a guy that owns 27 different .280 rifles, you really need to start reloading.

I guess its nice though when the entire family packs a different 280 on a hunt... if any one person runs out of ammo, everyone else can share.

You should AI at least one 280 though... that would be the bomb.

-DallanC


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I own a 7mm-08 x bolt and the gun wasn't very accurate as first. I tried lots of 140gr bullets and several different powders and was about to sell it, but finally found a bullet and powder that worked. Better than 1/2 moa now, but before that it was a 2moa gun with everything else. 

For those that care, 120gr Sierra Pro Hunter with H414 was the ticket. Works great for deer and antelope. Going to try another load for 140gr accubond for elk round if I ever draw out or decide I want to hunt elk again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

toasty said:


> I own a 7mm-08 x bolt and the gun wasn't very accurate as first. I tried lots of 140gr bullets and several different powders and was about to sell it, but finally found a bullet and powder that worked. Better than 1/2 moa now, but before that it was a 2moa gun with everything else.


Had a rem700 that was like that... but like 3 to 4MOA. Took a dremel and ground off the pressure point in the end of the stock, gun immediately shot sub 1MOA with factory ammo. Best 15 minutes I ever spent.

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had an a bolt that I really liked once I shortened the spring to lighten the trigger. Accuracy of just under moa. Liked it better than both 700s I used to have. Personally like savage for field use, but browning guy at heart. I'll get an X bolt one of these days. 
Which cartridge? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

